# moving to SA soon. need help



## daniel82 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi everyone. My name is Daniel and me and my oartner(SA citizen) are planning a move around the middle of next year to nelspruit. Spoke to integrate immigration, who are very helpful but, can confuse you quite easily with all the technical stuff. The only real issue Is me finding work. I have been in sales(face to face) for around 10 years and I'm told their are jobs in abundance of this category. Also I'm told I will have the same chance of getting a job as a citizen(unsure how true this is). Would love some easy to understand advice, albeit from a SA resident or someone who's been in my situation. Thanks for reading.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

The bottom line is that whatever your skills, most companies don't know what to do to hire foreigners, even though it is quite easy for them to do so. That is why many of them don't accept applications from foreigners.

However, given that you are the partner of a SA citizen, it is even easier than normal for a company to hire you. Your best chance is to learn how to explain this well to the business offering the vacancy.


----------



## daniel82 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you, I'll get practising straight away. Are you an ex UK resident?


----------



## daniel82 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi again. Does me being with a SA citizen, give me the same rights as a citizen as regards to working or would I simply be at a disadvantage due to me being a foreigner. We have been together for 6 years and I'm applying for a spousal visa. Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Legally, yes, except voting.


----------

